# Oatmeal Stout



## jayse

put my allgrain oatmeal stout together yesterday.
tastes awesome.


here's the recipe.i don't ussually post recipes that i have'nt yet drunk the finished product.but this ones gunna be a killer iam sure.

double batch

1 kg oatmeal
700 g roast barley
180 g choc
180 g black
900 60l crystal
8.2 pale ale malt

50 g chinnook 60 mins, roughly 45-50 ibus

mashed 68c 1.5 hours
boiled for 90 mins
1084 irish ale.

i don't know what the oats add as far as points.i calculated them the same as special at 75% 0f 386.
i also allowed for less efficency just to be on the save side.better too high than too low.

i was going for 1.060 o.g at 70% efficency. hoping to get it close to 1.055 at not too much above 40 litres
anyway ended up with 1.058 in about 40 litres.the boil came to 35 litres at 1.075 in the fermentor.just added an extra 5 litres plus 2 litres of yeast starter.so at 42 plus litres its o.g 1.054.perfect. 

used uncle toby's quick oats.all the oats you get at the supermarket say may contain traces of nuts etc.oh well i just hoped for consistency and hoped i didn't get a box with more than the ussually traces.


----------



## Doc

I'm drinking an Oatmeal Stout I brewed a while back too.
Fantastic beer.
Here is my recipe.
I used Home Brand Rolled Oats.

Beers,
Doc


Doc's Oatmeal Stout

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

16-C Stout, Oatmeal Stout

Min OG: 1.035 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 50
Min Clr: 35 Max Clr: 90 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.40 Wort Size (L): 23.40
Total Grain (kg): 5.07
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.39
Anticipated SRM: 29.2
Anticipated IBU: 37.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate:  15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 30.19 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.036 SG 8.91 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
86.3 4.38 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
5.1 0.26 kg. Carafa Chocolate Malt Germany 1.030 525
2.5 0.13 kg. Black Patent Malt America 1.028 525
6.1 0.31 kg. Flaked Oats America 1.033 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. CB Goldings Pellet 4.00 37.1 90 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Tsp Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1084 Irish Ale


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: 
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 0.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 0.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 0.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 0.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 0.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 0.0 ppm

pH: 0.00


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 5.07
Water Qts: 16.89 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 15.98 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.15 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 73 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 78 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 19.37 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## jayse

cool 
i'll see how this one comes up. as too wether next time, i don't use any roast barley and go all roast malt.
is that brew very chocolate like, as in a porter?

i was sort of using guinness as my reference but wanted it bigger smoother and tastier.more of a craft brew.so it would have to be 50 ibus.
i wanted to stick to using the same amount of roast barley you would for guinness.then adding some more choc and black on top.then of course oats instead of barley.

I added the crystal based on some stuff iv'e read about some american brew pub oatmeal stouts.i didn't want it too sweet but i thought for that extra full on stout it should be in there.

might have to get my sparkler out in 4 weeks.my bet is it'll pour a wicked stout head anyway.


----------



## Snow

Well, since you're showing me yours, I'll show you mine! This one's a kit-based partial mash that gives you one of the richest, creamy stouts you'll ever make:

1kg Pale Malt
1.7kg Can of Coopers Stout 
1 kg Dark Liquid Malt 
250g Brown Sugar 
100g Black Strap Molasses 
50g Cracked Roasted Chocolate Grain 
50g Cracked Roasted Black Barley 
350g Flaked (or rolled) Oats
30g Super Alpha Hop Pellets (Bittering) 
14g Goldings Hop Pellets (Aroma)
2 teaspoons Gypsum
1 tsp Irish Moss
1L Starter of Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale yeast
1 heaped Cup light dry malt extract for bulk priming

It's fairly bitter, because that's how I like them, so if you want something more to the Irish style, then back off the Super Alpha to about 20g.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## jayse

good one snow.there got to be fairly bitter.to work i reckon.
what is the a.a% of super alpha iam guessing 14% or so.so yours would be 50 ibus like mine.

i don't think anyone i know will drink mine.most of my friends won't even drink a beer because its black or dark.not even coopers dark ale.i don't know whats the go.
its strange they'll say i don't like dark beer.oh have you ever drunk any? hmmm. no, but when i was a kid i drank some of my grandmothers stout.and i was as sick as a dog.
you idiot i say.and pour them a wicked darkie and they'll drink them allnite.
i'd say i'll be enjoying all this oatmeal stout myself though.and they'll all laugh saying iam drinking sump oil.
but really i'll be the one laughing.

anyone else done a oatmeal stout?


----------



## Snow

From memory the Super Alpha was around 12%. It's not overly bitter, but I think next time it would benefit from FWHing.


----------



## Jazman

May try one next year or a porter


----------



## jayse

jazman
next time i have a porter on i'll pm you.once you try it you'll deffintly make one.
one of the best beers i make.its unreal.


----------



## kook

Guys, does anyone have a copy of "Clone Brews" (the book) ?

I'm looking for a copy of a Samuel Smiths Oatmeal Stout clone.

I tried this beer last night and it was absolutely fantastic. I want to try to brew a similar sweet styled silky smooth stout.


----------



## Doc

I think it may be in my CAMRA brew Eurpoean Beers book.
Will check tonight.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc

Here is the recipe for Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout from the "Brew Classic European Beers at Home" book.

You will notice this is very similar to the reipce I posted above as I used this as my base recipe.

For 23 Litres.

4.38 kg Pale
0.260 kg Chocolate
0.125 kg Black
0.310 kg Flaked Oats

25gr Challenger (Start of Boil)
40gr Fuggles (Start of Boil)

90 min boil

66Deg Mash 90 minutes
30 EBU
155 EBC

OG 1048 (4.7% by vol, 3.7% by weight)

Beers,
Doc


----------



## kook

Cheers Doc, you're a champ 

I'll scale that up to 30L, and use 500g pale with the oatmeal for a mash. I'll substitute the rest of the pale malt for light LME.

I dont have any challenger hops so I think I'll just use all fuggles 

edit - Hmm, one thing, when I add that recipe to Beertools or Promash I get a much lighter colour than 155 EBC. More like 80. Should I up the chocolate quantity?


----------



## jayse

just following up and old thread.
my uncle tobys' breakfast stout was unreal.
clean as a whistle and more on the dry side rather than sweet which i wanted.
it was a very easy drinking stout to you could drink it all nite.
it was easily the best stout i have ever drunk, bar none.
i'll do this again soon for sure maybe the only real difference is a bit more chinnook at the start.

but the next stout will possibly be a Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout type ie. no roast barley i'll stick with chinnook for it though and more oats then the clone recipe calls for.

those challangers are my new favourite hop though.
mmmm challanger they have great flavour and aroma also.

slainte


----------



## Jovial_Monk

Might be an idea to use a cereal mash for the oats, tends to destroy the fats that otherwise will destroy any head on the stout






Jovial Monk


----------



## Wreck

JM, what do you mean by cereal mash?

Thanks,
Wreck.


----------



## jayse

a cereal mash started in america years ago with corn a typical example is a classic american pilsner(CAP).

anyway you start two mashs at the same time.
the main one and the cereal one which you put in all the starchy cereals such as corn, rice and oats etc with 10% malted barley. they both start at a lower temp and rested for a while then the cereal one you bring to the boil and boil for awhile then add back to the main mash to reach main rest temp of 66c or whatever.

JM's post is quite a home brew store guy blanket statement.
I would like some more detials also monk. like, is it at all needed for flaked cereals as they are processed already. Anyway i say this because the flaked versions of corn, rice,barley or wheat etc don't seem to need the cereal mash at all. But as you said in your post it is destroying the fats that you want to do with the cereal mash. So am i right in thinking the cereal mash needed for flaked oats in a stout is not for the traditional reasons of preparing the raw cereal for the mash. but to destroy alot of the things you don't want getting in?
I thought the idea of oatmeal stout was this velvety oily mouthfeel so yop don't want to destroy the fats.. 

What is your method of doing this with a stout with fully modified base malt etc and flaked oats? also raw oats ie, steel cut irish oats i would like to use in this.
I don't like the idea of resting the main mash at lower temps for to long so I would rather put the main mash on just before i am about to add the cereal mash but would you say resting at 40c with ale malt for twenty minutes is worth doing with the cereal mash or better of not doing?
all the info i have refers to years ago when germans moved to the states and where using under modified malts and raw cereals not flaked etc like flaked maize. they were using raw corn.
Iam using flaked oats but interested to hear your method for raw oats as well as flaked oats J.M.
I have a B.Y.O. issue which has a recipe with raw oats in the boil iam not touching that part of the recipe. This oatmeal stout here is the same recipe without the raw oats in the boil. which like i said iam not touching that its got to be wrong.
but maybe it is right after all i can't see that going to print if it was way off.
SO should we not be worried about the head and try to add the most fats from the oats as we can?
anyway please put some cereal mash info here J.M
or anyone else who really know anything about fine tuning using these adjuncts to perfection.

sorry long post and many questions to be answered.
but heres to the perfect oatmeal stout.

beers and porrige jayse

ps; sorry major edit on this post because i have a few questions about adjusting the traditional cereal mash to flaked oats and raw oats in a stout for the very best result. so please don't over generalise.


----------



## Andrew Clark

Kook'
Sorry I came in late on this thread hope I am not too late. Here is the recipe for samuel Smith's oatmeal stout from Clone Brews book

340 g british crystal malt 55L
230 g light crystal malt 20L
3.6 k Light DME
42 g East Kent Goldings 4.7 aa Bittering hop
14 g Fuggles flavour hop
14 g goldings flavour hop
1 tsp irish moss
28 g east kent goldings aroma hop
wyyeast 1084 irish ale

for all grain sub 5.3 k pale malt for the light dme
hope this helps 
Andrew


----------



## Andrew Clark

OOOPS sorry Guys the above recipe is for Samuel Smiths winter welcome
I will post the oatmeal stout now.
Andrew


----------



## Andrew Clark

Here is the recipe fo Samuel Smith's Oatmeal stout ala Clone brew's

===========
INGREDIENTS
===========
230 g flaked oats
230 g 55L British Crystal Malt
230 g British Chocolate Malt
85 g Roasted Barley
3.4Kg British 2-Row Pale Malt
57 g East Kent Goldings @4.25% AA (8.5 HBU) (Bittering Hop)
1 tsp Irish Moss
Wyeast's 1084 Irish Ale Yeast

==============
METHOD
==============

On a cookie sheet, spread out Flaked Oats. Place the sheet in the oven and heat to 163oC. Leave oats in the oven for 75 mins, turning the oats every 15 minutes. Put the oats with specialty grains and pale malt and mash at 65.5C for 90 mins. Boil bittering hops for 90 minutes. Add Irish moss in last 15 minutes.

Regards,
Andrew


----------



## jayse

Andrew.
What is the cooking the flaked oats dry in the oven process for?

JAYSE


----------



## jayse

sorry major edit one of my last posts above.
mmmm oatmeal.

how many cereal mashers out there?


----------



## Andrew Clark

Jayse
the book doesn't say why you should bake the oats, I would assume it is for a colouring effect and possibly to give the oats more flavour compounds ie, biscuity, chocolatey. I have'nt made this beer but have tried a couple of others from there book and they seem to turn out nicely.
Regards
Andrew


----------



## joecast

mmm, all this talk about oatmeal is making ne thirsty, uh hungry. 

just wish i could write fast enough to get all these recipies down!
joe


----------



## johnno

Hi all,
Can anyone recommend an easily available example of this style sold in the bottle shops.
I love all dark beers but I dont think I have sampled an oatmeal stout yet.

Cheers


----------



## kook

johnno said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone recommend an easily available example of this style sold in the bottle shops.
> I love all dark beers but I dont think I have sampled an oatmeal stout yet.
> 
> Cheers


 I've only seen one Oatmeal Stout available in Australia so far, and I've only seen it in Perth (Samuel Smiths Oatmeal Stout).

Youngs Double Chocolate will give you an idea of a similar style of Stout (Sweet Stout). Just imagine that, yet even more silky!


----------



## johnno

Thanks kook,

I'm gonna do my best to find one of these in Melb.

cheers


----------



## jayse

kook, is that S.S.O.S sweet? mine iam going for more on the dry side which this recipe is.

no action on the cereal mash front.
iam pretty sure the flaked oats are best done in the single infusion.

Johnno you can get a msb oatmeal stout home brew can.
from all the stout articles i have read everyone picks oatmeal stout as the best.

cheers jayse


----------



## johnno

Thanks jayse,


----------



## johnno

Thanks jayse,
yeah just put on an msb pale ale. Gonna do the oatmeal stout next. I've got minimal temp control so 11.5 liter brews are good for me. That way I can keep brewing thru summer.

cheers


----------



## kook

jayse said:


> kook, is that S.S.O.S sweet? mine iam going for more on the dry side which this recipe is.


 Yep. Not overdone though. Little less sweet than Youngs DCS.

Its rediculously silky though. So tasty.

Heres my notes:
AR8/10, AP5/5, FL8/10, PA5/5. OV18/20
Pours dark brown, almost black, with decent sized pillowy brown head. Great retention. Deep lovely sweet aroma of coffee, chocolate and liquorice. Absolute silk in the mouth. Brilliant feel and body. Subtle sweet initial tastes of caramel and chocolate. Slightly roast finish, with a hint of coffee. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Trough Lolly

Andrew Clark said:


> Here is the recipe fo Samuel Smith's Oatmeal stout ala Clone brew's
> 
> ===========
> INGREDIENTS
> ===========
> 230 g flaked oats
> 230 g 55L British Crystal Malt
> 230 g British Chocolate Malt
> 85 g Roasted Barley
> 3.4Kg British 2-Row Pale Malt
> 57 g East Kent Goldings @4.25% AA (8.5 HBU) (Bittering Hop)
> 1 tsp Irish Moss
> Wyeast's 1084 Irish Ale Yeast
> 
> ==============
> METHOD
> ==============
> 
> On a cookie sheet, spread out Flaked Oats. Place the sheet in the oven and heat to 163oC. Leave oats in the oven for 75 mins, turning the oats every 15 minutes. Put the oats with specialty grains and pale malt and mash at 65.5C for 90 mins. Boil bittering hops for 90 minutes. Add Irish moss in last 15 minutes.
> 
> Regards,
> Andrew


 Hi Andrew,

Just spotted this good looking recipe...

Couple of questions - what sort of SG are we looking at and how many litres in the boil and final wort? Is this a 20L batch?? :huh: 

Cheers,

TL


----------



## Andrew Clark

Hi TL
Specs for samuel Smiths oatmeal stout are:
19lt
O.G 1.048-1.051 
S.G 1.010-1.013
SRM 68
IBU 30
regards andrew


----------



## johnno

Still looking for an oatmel stout to try.
Dropped in to Nicks wine merchants (i think thats the one, walk past it twice a day and never take any notice :blink: )
Bloke there said they only have Emersons oatmeal stout but they had run out.
Checked Emersons site and there is nothing about one of these there.
http://www.emersonsbrewery.co.nz/beers.htm
Anyways picked up a Youngs double chocolate instead. At least I will get to try that.
Hope the missus doesnt see it <_< Otherwise I will have to share :angry: 

cheers


----------



## jayse

Got another 'Oaty' down yesterday.
Up'd the O.G by 10 points to 1.065 compared to the last and over doubled the chinooks.(i just used more ale malt and extra 250g of oats)
If you can call chucking a few pellets in the mash, then i mash hopped it.
Plus first wort hopped it and boiled for 1 hour then 60 grams in for another hour for a 2 hour boil.
Purist don't ask me why i hopped up this stout I know its way over the 'guidelines'
Thats why i stuck with using a desent amount of roast barley again.
I used 12.5% quick oats(750g) straight in the single infusion at 70c.

Having a hard time geting it down to 18c it looks like old irish git yeast is gunna have to ferment at 22c.
The last one had some fruitiness which was great just don't want it to rule, like i have a feeling my last weeks two batches fermented at the top end will be.


'Oaty Jayse' waiting for my cool room to be finished. I am not in Ireland after all. B)


----------



## Jovial_Monk

A cereal mash is done where the gelatinisation temp of an adjunct is higher than mash temperature. One adjunct that must be cereal mashed is polenta, oats are sometimes cereal mashed ot destroy the fats they contain.

Basically a small mash, usually done on the stovetop. Mix the quantity of adjunct with twice as much by meight of cracked pale malt. Stirring all the time, bring up to sacharification temp, 66-68C, once there hold it there for for 20 minute. Then add some hot water, and stirring all the time bring to a boil then boil for 15 mins

Add to main mash which should have been sitting at 50-55C to bring the whole mash to desired mash temperature. a step mash like this helps to get clearer beers.

Flaked and puffed adjuncts are pregelatinised and don't need a cereal mash



Jovial Monk


----------



## jayse

J.M a couple questions.
Do you have the steel cut oats J.M?
Where can i find them?
Is there any benifit in using these over flaked oats?

Jayse


----------



## Jovial_Monk

i have some organic flaked oats

have not seen steelcut oats here and so cannot really comment on them

Cereal Mash post still not appearing???






JM


----------



## jayse

I guess they don't have to be steel cut. I would think cracked raw oats would be the same thing exept cracked with rollers instead of cut in thirds with blades.

Anyway haven't had a whole heap of interest in cereal mashing yet.
It seems flaked versions are the go with using 'raw' grain even in C.A.P it seems flaked maize is the popular choice instead of corn in a cereal mash.

But iam still very interested in using these adjuncts especially oats in my stout.


Jayse


----------



## Jovial_Monk

ah the cereal mash post DID appear


thank gawd I don't have to retyp  





JM


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Gidday, I'm going to brew this clone of Big Sky's Slow Elk Oatmeal Stout this week. http://www.byo.com/recipe/799.html 
I will be using whitelabs Irish Ale 004 yeast which was donated by Pedro.
There is a shit tin of crystal in this and just curious as to how the US and UK crystal malts vary. If anyone knows I would be interested to hear.

Cheers and bollocks
TDA


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Got the Oatmeal Stout brewed yesterday, very happy with how it all went, not a single drama which could be because the youngest daughter was in childcare  

I ended up with a higher OG than I was planning because of improved efficiency B). Consequently I upped the hops to get a BU:GU ratio of 1:2.

Here is the recipe:

OG 1060, 30IBU SRM 35

4.53kgs Pale malt
890g Crystal malt
300g Flaked Oats
230g Chocolate malt
170g Black malt
36g EKG for bittering
White Labs Irish Ale Yeast

This was made for the missus but I think she is gunna have to share  

Cheers and bollocks
TDA


----------



## joecast

looks good TDA. i put on an oatmeal stout last week. tried a few different things and learned a bit on the way. heres my recipie:

1can coopers stout
1kg pale malt
500g rolled oats
400g roast
400g chocolate

steeped the roast and chocolate overnight. mashed the pale and oats. added some nugget and cascade hops left from an attempt at an ipa.

og 1.040 a bit low but not too concerned about abv with this. 

in secondary now, so it will be about a month before i taste it.
joe


----------



## Guest Lurker

Trawling the web thinking of doing an ag oatmeal stout.

Jayse - how was version 2 with the extra chinook? I'm a big fan of chinook, wouldnt mind some in a stout. Actually I have a chinook rhyzome arriving in a couple of weeks.

Inebreiated Gentleman of Middle Eastern Extraction (with a predilection for non PC humorous material) - how is your version posted above tasting? Did the wife let you have any?
Thanks
Simon

PS 
Doc, styles are starting to confuse me. Could you oatmeal stout recipe not also be described as a porter, with the absence of roast barley?

No wonder judges notes on several of the beers I sent to Bathhurst said "Wrong class, dickhead"


----------



## JasonY

GL, below is the recipe for the oatmeal stout I bought to your gathering on saturday, used 1028 to ferment it. It is the recipe from the CAMRA book for samuel smiths oatmeal stout.

Useful as a reference if nothing else, drinking one now ... tasty :chug: 




Code:


Recipe Specifics

----------------



Batch Size (L):          23.00    Wort Size (L):    23.00

Total Grain (Kg):         4.82

Anticipated OG:          1.052    Plato:            12.86

Anticipated SRM:          25.6

Anticipated IBU:          41.6

Brewhouse Efficiency:       80 %

Wort Boil Time:             90    Minutes



Grain/Extract/Sugar



   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 85.2     4.11 kg.  IMC Ale Malt                  Australia      317.42      2

  5.1     0.24 kg.  JWM Chocolate Malt            Australia      267.30    381

  2.4     0.12 kg.  JWM Roasted Malt              Australia      267.30    609

  7.3     0.35 kg.  Flaked Oats                   America        275.65      2



Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).





Hops



   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 22.00 g.     Wye Challenger                    Pellet   7.50  19.9  60 min.

 36.00 g.     Fuggle                            Pellet   5.00  21.7  60 min.





Extras



  Amount      Name                           Type      Time

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

  0.50 Unit(s)Whirfloc                       Fining    10 Min.(boil)


----------



## Guest Lurker

Jason,
Tasted so many beers on the day. Can remember liking your oatmeal stout, but for the life of me cant remember specific flavours. What was your source of oatmeal?


----------



## JasonY

Uncle toby's quick oats, expensive but apparently the rest of the packet was nice as breakfast


----------



## deebee

Guest Lurker said:


> Jason,
> Tasted so many beers on the day. Can remember liking your oatmeal stout, but for the life of me cant remember specific flavours. What was your source of oatmeal?


 I remember it. One of the better beers of the day. Very stupid move of me to open my stout at the same time. It resembled Samuel Smith's oatmeal to me. Very silky. Was it slightly less dry than SS from memory. Fine drinking.


----------



## Doc

Guest Lurker said:


> Doc, styles are starting to confuse me. Could you oatmeal stout recipe not also be described as a porter, with the absence of roast barley?


 GL,

Yes it could.
Mine is based on the Samuel Smith recipe from the European Beers book which doesn't list roasted barley. 
It is a very good beer.

Doc


----------



## SJW

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Gidday, I'm going to brew this clone of Big Sky's Slow Elk Oatmeal Stout this week. http://www.byo.com/recipe/799.html
> I will be using whitelabs Irish Ale 004 yeast which was donated by Pedro.
> There is a shit tin of crystal in this and just curious as to how the US and UK crystal malts vary. If anyone knows I would be interested to hear.
> 
> Cheers and bollocks
> TDA


I like the look of that, i think i will do it next after my Oktoberfest or Bock (still dont know what one to do). But i do love a stout. Saying that i do want to do a milk stout too. But first i need to get this big Porter finished & bottled.
So many beers to brew, so little time.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Guest Lurker said:


> Trawling the web thinking of doing an ag oatmeal stout.
> 
> 
> Inebreiated Gentleman of Middle Eastern Extraction (with a predilection for non PC humorous material) - how is your version posted above tasting? Did the wife let you have any?
> Thanks
> Simon


 GL/Simon, mine is tasting really really good at the moment, I bottled this so I could let some age (yeah, like that is going to happen  ). It is silky smooth with a lovely sweetness at the beginning, then you can taste the dark malts, all chocolate and some bite from the Black malt but not harsh like Roast Barley can be. I'm very happy with it. The missus doesn't like it, reckons its not sweet enough, her loss I guess :lol: 

If you do brew it let us all know how it goes.

C&B
TDA


----------



## jayse

Guest Lurker said:


> snipped<
> Jayse - how was version 2 with the extra chinook? I'm a big fan of chinook, wouldnt mind some in a stout. Actually I have a chinook rhyzome arriving in a couple of weeks.


 Sadly that second batch was tipped out :angry: 
Too bloody hot is was 40c in adelaide at the time and although i kept it at around 22c for the most.The irish ale I pulled from the fridge started well in the starter but never come down past 1.030 in the brew.
Anyway I left it for a while and it got infected which brought it down to almost 1.000.One of the sadest brews i have made.  tastest like black vinegar.

Anyway now that i have been brave enough to admit to my major screw up I will say that chinnook is a perfect hop for this beer.
I will be doing it real soon as the first one still to this day is one of my best beers ever.
I won't be using chinnook in the finish just the start. I go for around 45-50 ibu with OG 1.055 So more like a ratio of .8
No finishing hops at all but the dry stout i did last works well with finishing hops just the oatmeal one i don't think should have them.

Cheers and happy stout making.
Jayse


----------



## AndrewQLD

Hi Guys

After reading this thread I could'nt help but have a go at this style, from your descriptions and recipes posted this beer sounds great.

I couldn't decide which recipe to use so I mixed and matched from the ones posted, apologies to those posters involed. I put the brew down on saturday, this beer is as black as tar but looks thick and creamy, I can't wait for this one to finish.

Her's the recipe so any comments would be appreciated and thanks again to all those involved in this thread.

Oatmeal Stout
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 3/07/2004 
Style: Oatmeal Stout Brewer: Andrew Clark 
Batch Size: 21.50 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 23.57 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Equipment: Andrew's Mash Equipment Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Ale Malt Maris Otter (3 SRM) Grain 70.2 % 
0.50 kg Oats, quick Flaked (1 SRM) Grain 8.8 % 
0.45 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt Dark (117 SRM) Grain 7.9 % 
0.30 kg Chocolate Malt (508 SRM) Grain 5.3 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils (2 SRM) Grain 4.4 % 
0.20 kg Roasted Malt (609 SRM) Grain 3.5 % 
35.00 gm Target [10.0%] (60 min) Hops 36.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.0%] (60 min) Hops 14.1 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Dry English Ale (White Labs #WLP007) [Starter 35 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.058 SG (1.035-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.058 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.014 SG (1.010-1.018 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 42 SRM (35-200 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 50.5 IBU (20.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 3.1 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.8 % (3.3-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 6.9 % 
Actual Calories per 12 oz: 190 cal 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out Mash Tun Weight: 3.50 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 5.70 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 13.18 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: Yes 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 17.10 L of water at 75.6 C 67.8 C 60 min


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

That looks good Andrew, personally (and I am no expert here  ) I would not have used the light crystal (carapils) at all and just upped the dark crystal by that amount unless your idea is for helping with head formation.
Anyway, I'm sure it will be a good 'un.

C&B
TDA


----------



## AndrewQLD

I added the carapils for the head, I had read that oats have a high oil content and can sometimes retard the head of this beer so I threw in the carapils just in case.


----------



## Doc

Looks great Andrew. Look forward to hearing how it turns out.
I've been meaning to try Kents (HomeBrewAdventures) Breakfast of Champions which gets rave reviews.

Beers,
Doc

Recipe for 5 gallon/All- Grain

OG 1.056 FG1.016

Grain Bill at 77% effeiency

7lb.5oz. British Pale
1lb. Acidulated Malt
1lb.4oz. Breiss Extra Special 
6oz. Belgian Chocolate
2oz. British Black Patent
2oz. Black Roasted Barley
8oz. Flaked Barley
1lb. Flaked Oats
8oz. Dextrine Malt{Cara-Pils}

Single infusion mash at 153 degrees for 45 minutes
Sparge and collect 7 gal. total

Boil 60 minutes after hot break drops

Hop additions:
.8oz Chinook{12.5% AA} at beginning of boil
.5oz Fuggles{5% AA}last 20 minutes of boil

1 tsp. Irish Moss last 20 minutes of boil

Total collected to primary 5.5 gallons

Wyeast#1084 Irish Ale Yeast in starter of your choice or slurry

Fermented @68 degrees

You better use a blow-off tube,trust me

Bottled with 3.5oz corn sugar


----------



## Jovial_Monk

Why add acidulated to a mash with lotsa dark grain? going for a lactic tang thing?

If you are worried about the oils in oatmeal killing the head either use oatmalt or cereal mash the rolled oats. Oats have a ton of protein so you can be sure that your stout will have good head/head retention

Jovial Monk


----------



## jayse

Looks good andrew, :chug: 
I did one yesterday that was very similar.



4.50 kg BB Ale Malt (6 EBC) Grain 75.6 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (2 EBC) Grain 8.4 % 
0.45 kg Weyermann Caramunich II (124 EBC) Grain 7.6 % 
0.20 kg JWM Roast Barley (1401 EBC) Grain 3.4 % 
0.20 kg TF Chocolate Malt (940 EBC) Grain 3.4 % 
0.10 kg JWM Roasted Malt (1200 EBC) Grain 1.7 % 
32.00 gm Chinook [12.0%] (60 min) Hops 45.9 IBU 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.056 Estimated Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Estimated Color: 76 EBC (69-394 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 45.9 IBU (20.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.1 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.4 % (3.3-6.0 %)



Here's to drinking oatmeal stout :chug: :chug: 
Jayse


----------



## PostModern

I have a cheap Coopers Stout can ($6 end-of-line sale at Franklins) and planned to minimash the bugger with some oatmeal. I have some "Quick Oats" and a 3Kg capacity in my mini mashtun. I reckon the following should be OK.

2Kg Pilsner Malt
500g Quick Oats
100g roasted barley.

Comments/Suggestions?

Mash this out and boil for an hour then add to the kit in the fermenter.
Sorry to drag kits into this thread, but it's there and I need to brew it


----------



## bonk

IMHO, it should be fine. the only thing i remember/know is that you need to mash the oats with equal or more malt and you've got that covered easily.


----------



## PostModern

I suppose it'll taste better than the kit + *shudder* dextrose.


----------



## bonk

if it doesn't then something went really really wrong :lol:


----------



## SJW

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Gidday, I'm going to brew this clone of Big Sky's Slow Elk Oatmeal Stout this week. http://www.byo.com/recipe/799.html
> I will be using whitelabs Irish Ale 004 yeast which was donated by Pedro.
> There is a shit tin of crystal in this and just curious as to how the US and UK crystal malts vary. If anyone knows I would be interested to hear.
> 
> Cheers and bollocks
> TDA


 Just wondering if anyone built this one as i am getting keen to put one down. This is the recipe from TDA's link:

Slow Elk Oatmeal Stout 
OG = 1.055 FG = 1.016 IBUs = 20 

3kg's Coopers light unhopped malt syrup 
680g caramel crystal (160 ebc) 
114g black patent malt 
170g chocolate malt 
170g flaked oats 
6.25 AAUS East Kent Golding hops (1.25 oz. of 5% alpha acid) 
1 teaspoon Irish moss 
2/3 cup corn sugar for bottling 
London ESB Ale (Wyeast 1968) or English Ale (White Labs WLP002) or Muntons dry yeast. 
Also does it matter what bittering hops i use. I went to a local brewery yesterday to get some Northern Brewer hops for my Bock and he only had POR. and said all bittering hops are the same just pay attention to the alpha acid. Does this sound right?


----------



## GMK

NO

There is a big difference.
Try ordering your hops and yeasts from Grain&Grape.
They do 1kg for 48.00 mixed.
They have 6month old wyest 125ml smack packs for 7.50ea.

I think you need to find a better HBS.


----------



## bonk

SJW, good god no man!

whilst the AAU will affect the total overall bitterness they still have a different taste they impart in the beer. if that was the case then every beer would be made by the same hop and all really taste the same.

i'm with GMK, look for getting your hops from another shop, grumpy's, esb, grain and grape and the country brewer are just some places via mail order to get good hops.


----------



## AndrewQLD

SJW,

I have just tapped my oatmeal stout from the recipe posted earlier in this thread.

It is SMOOOOTH and CREEEEAMY with a nice bitter bite and the head stays to the bottom of the glass.


----------



## johnno

mmmmm
brunch.
Thats a great shot Andrew. :chug: 

cheers


----------



## PostModern

SJW said:


> Also does it matter what bittering hops i use. I went to a local brewery yesterday to get some Northern Brewer hops for my Bock and he only had POR. and said all bittering hops are the same just pay attention to the alpha acid. Does this sound right?


 Yes and no. 

The level of bittering is determined by the AA% and that is all.
For a stout, there is (usually) only one hop addition and the character of that hop will come thru to the finished beer. In other styles where you add flavour and/or aroma hops, the type of bittering hop matters a bit less, but it still matters. 

I have a huge quantity of POR and if used judiciously, it is a fine cheap bittering hop, but I try to stay under 20IBUs of POR and make up the rest with a more refined hop and NEVER use POR for flavour or aroma additions.

For a Bock, I think you _could_ get away with POR for 60 mins but keep the bittering low and add something from the noble family later in the boil to cover up the POR. It's far from ideal, tho.


----------



## wedge

i would argue that PM. 

I have only tried it once. But i mash hopped POR flower and then threw some in at flame out. 

I tried it only because i got ask to from Dave at Goliaths and it work out ok. I dont think most people would dislike it. The only problem is people's opinion. It isnt cool to like POR. Not to say that i think it is a great hop. Just goods for something n.ew


I wonder however how pellets would taste like, that where not thrown in the mash. Probably a lot harsher!


----------



## joecast

wow, awsome shot andrew.
joe


----------



## wedge

TDA, i just notice you had 890g of crystal in the recipe. How apparent was this? I dont think i've tried that much crystal before. What did you think?


----------



## jayse

SJW said:


> Slow Elk Oatmeal Stout
> OG = 1.055 FG = 1.016 IBUs = 20
> 
> 3kg's Coopers light unhopped malt syrup
> 680g caramel crystal (160 ebc)
> 114g black patent malt
> 170g chocolate malt
> 170g flaked oats
> 6.25 AAUS East Kent Golding hops (1.25 oz. of 5% alpha acid)
> 1 teaspoon Irish moss
> 2/3 cup corn sugar for bottling
> London ESB Ale (Wyeast 1968) or English Ale (White Labs WLP002) or Muntons dry yeast.


 There's a slight problem with this recipe. That being theres no enzymmes' to convert the oatmeal.
I don't know BYO's reasons for this are but i have seen them publish a recipe before with the oatmeal starch going straight into the boil.
Anway i would be using a kilo of any type of base malt in that recipe to break down the oatmeal.

My oatmeal is tasting great at 2 weeks old. the 1026 cask ale is a wonderful yeast.

Cheers and Bavarian back packers.
Jayse


----------



## johnno

Reading this thread I am very tempted to make a partial mash oatmeal stout. And I havent even tried one yet!
Sounds like a very delicious drop. But hey! I want to make another porter and it is lagering season as well. 
Bloody decisions!! :blink: 

cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD

Johnno,

Give the Oatmeal Stout a go if you can, this brew is a fantastic winter drop Bitter/sweet and creamy, Yum Yum.


----------



## SJW

My local HBS bloke says that (dumb staement of the week) in an oatmeal stout he would rather use flaked barley as any more than about 200g of oats makes the beer taste like glue & to thick. 
I agree with Jayse that u would need 1kg of base grain to mash with the oats.


----------



## Trough Lolly

jayse said:


> SJW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slow Elk Oatmeal Stout
> OG = 1.055 FG = 1.016 IBUs = 20
> 3kg's Coopers light unhopped malt syrup
> 680g caramel crystal (160 ebc)
> 114g black patent malt
> 170g chocolate malt
> 170g flaked oats
> 
> 
> 
> There's a slight problem with this recipe. That being theres no enzymmes' to convert the oatmeal.
Click to expand...

 Jayse is spot on - you need some base malt enzymes in this recipe in order to mash the oats and extract the fermentables...

Having made a few stouts and porters, I would exchange a kilo of the malt syrup for pilsner or pale ale malt or any other malt that has some diastatic power. I have 25kg of Stout Malt from the UK (Bairds) that does the trick for me!  The patent and chocolate malt do the colouring job and add some distinct roasted notes. 680g of cara xtal is a lot for this batch - is this 23L? You might find the xtal notes will overpower the other grains - but then again, I've never brewed this recipe so what the hell would I know! :lol: 

The flaked oats should be gelatinised, so you should not get a stuck mash, especially when you toss in some base malt. I would knock back the xtal to 500g and toss in 150g of flaked barley too! That should make a stout that you can not only stand a fork up in, but you'll have to chew through the head to get to the beer! :chug: 
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Trough Lolly

Footnote: I've used 1028 London Ale yeast on similar stout recipes and it gives a really great UK stout flavour - especially when I chuck in a tsp of Gypsum into the mash tun!


----------



## bonk

TL,

where abouts did you get the stout malt from. i got some from ESB a year or so back but haven't seen it since?


----------



## Trough Lolly

Bonk,
The club had a special order on it - I picked up a bag for $21.45...At that price I got bag of Bairds Munich too!!
TL


----------



## big d

putting down a big sky slow elk oatmeal stout tomorrow 16/7 but have had to change a few ingredients due to lack of ingredient and being too lazy to go to the supermarket.
ive switched the choc malt for carafa special 2 and the flaked oats for oatmeal.
will see how it turns out in time but either way i reckon it will be very nice even if im in the tropics.good thing its the dry season at the moment.anyone reckon i will have a prob using oatmeal instead of flaked oats?

cheers
big d


----------



## Trough Lolly

Hi Big D,
You won't have any problems using Oatmeal, as long as you make sure that you mash the Oatmeal with some base malt that will have sufficient enzymes to break down the starch that the mashed oatmeal will release.
If you don't do this, you will end up with a mash that makes a great doorstop! The enzymes in the base malt will go to work on the starch molecules as soon as those molecules are released by the oatmeal and this is what keeps the viscosity down in the mash.

If you want to read more on cereal mashing, check out this thread on hbd - here....
Cheers,
TL


----------



## johnno

yes,
even though I have plenty of 1028 slurry in the fridge i can still see a 1084 yeast bill coming up this weekend.
Sometimes i cant get started on those starters. :lol: :lol: Leave it too late in the week.
Plus the 1084 would be more in keeping with this style of beer. (Just convincing myself here).
Going to be flat out this weekend but hopefully will do a part mash of this style. I love Stouts , porters and dark beers.

cheers


----------



## big d

cheers tl much appreciated
break down is as follows
3.4 pale
.680 crystal 140
.113 black patent
.170 carafa special 2
.170 oatmeal

should be enough base malt me hopes

cheers
big d


----------



## Trough Lolly

Big D,
Ya got heaps of diastatic power there mate!
Cheers,
TL


----------



## big d

thanks heaps tl its another :blink: subject i will need to read up on.geez this hobby is unreal.the deeper you go the more you uncover.
i love it

thanks mate


----------



## wedge

You guys have raised some goods point. Can anyone point in the direction of a good site or book that talks about grains. I'm interested in the diastatic powers of different grains. What is done to a grain to make it '_flaked_' and probably another one million questions i can think of right now. 


...theres one. How does the modification effect a grain. ie What is so bad about over modified grains!


----------



## Trough Lolly

Ok,
In very general terms, the degree of modification is largely attributed to the range of growth of the acrospire that germinates from the grain during the malting process. There is a relationship between the acrospire and the generation of enzymes in the grain that modify the starch reserves that the acrospire uses.
Palmer does a neat description of this here....

If you want to learn more about understanding malt profiles, including diastatic power, get a strong coffee and have a read of this article by Noonan - it's heavy going, but it does provide you with all you would want to know about understand those techo looking malt profiles that you see on the Weyermann, Hoepfner etc websites devoted to flogging their malts. The article's here....
Cheers,
TL :chug:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

wedge said:


> TDA, i just notice you had 890g of crystal in the recipe. How apparent was this? I dont think i've tried that much crystal before. What did you think?


 wedge, I reckon the amount of crystal is balanced by the roastiness of the darker malts. I did a 23litre batch. and upped the OG to 1060 and Bitterness to 30 IBU.
Would you like to sample some? PM me if you wish. I live in Hallett Cove.

C&B
TDA


----------



## jayse

wedge said:


> snip>
> Can anyone point in the direction of a good site or book that talks about grains.
> 
> snipped another bit>
> 
> ...theres one. How does the modification effect a grain. ie What is so bad about over modified grains!


 Noonan is a god, read that stuff. If your like me you'll need to read it more than once. The book is one very very impressive and a valuble things to have.


As far as the oatmeal stout goes it sounds like the dickhead home brew store guy that would only ever use 200g of flaked barley needs a new job. Poor bastard. :blink: 

I think the 800g odd of crystal is not too much i think the key is getting to know your yeast and mashing tech then working out from experience what you will get as far as attenuation.

Everyone is invited to the g-spot to drain a whole keg of my oatmeal stout on saturday. So i hope to see most of you there.
I have another one also which i'll bring along to judges the two skunk fart oaties side by side. :chug: 

Jayse


----------



## johnno

Too bad I'm in Melb. Sounds like a good thing getting over to Goliaths to try that stout.
After reading the feedback on this thread and seeing that great piccy of Andrews I have decided to make one this weekend. I will go through the thread and work out the best ingredients for a part mash.
mmmm i love dark beers.

cheers


----------



## SJW

johnno said:


> After reading the feedback on this thread and seeing that great piccy of Andrews I have decided to make one this weekend. I will go through the thread and work out the best ingredients for a part mash.
> mmmm i love dark beers.
> 
> cheers


Johno,
Let us know what your final recipe is, as this bad boy is next on my hit list. I'm a slut for a Stout :chug: :chug: :chug:

This is what i was thinking for mine:

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.50 kg Dark Liquid Extract (34 EBC) Extract 33.3 % 
2.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (4 EBC) Grain 44.4 % 
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236 EBC) Grain 11.1 % 
0.15 kg Barley, Flaked (3 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
0.15 kg Oats, Flaked (2 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
0.10 kg Black (Patent) Malt (1100 EBC) Grain 2.2 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (900 EBC) Grain 2.2 % 
60.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.0%] (60 min) Hops 24.2 IBU 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG (1.035-1.060 SG) Measured 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.010-1.018 SG) SG 
Estimated Color: 54 EBC (69-394 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 24.2 IBU (20.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.7 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.6 % (3.3-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## Guest Lurker

SJW. Just a thought. Those lovely dark grain flavours you are adding could get lost behind the residual flavour from the dark LME. What about using light malt and upping the dark grains a bit?


----------



## johnno

Hi all,
SJW ,
This is the recipe I will most likel;y go with. After reading all the recipes here, checking the Maltcraft specs and working hard all morning I reckon I have more or less come to a conclusion. Its more or less a combination of all the recipes posted on this thread. Thanks all.

3.00 Kilos Pale DME
1 kilo base malt. Probably Marris Otter
.400 Kilo Flaked Oats
.400 kilo Crystal
.300 kilo Choc malt
.200 kilo Black malt
.150 Kilo Roasted Barley
Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale yeast
I will probably at this stage use EKG for bittering.

This is my first attempt at anything like this and all the info was gleaned from this thread.
I will have a chat to the friendly lads at The Grain and Grape tomorrow and see what they suggest as well.
Any comments, good , bad or indifferent welcome.

cheers


----------



## johnno

Got my Oat stout on today as per the recipe i posted earlier.
Thanks once again to everyone posting all the info from their recipes . I used EKG. I also used 1 minute oats from aldi. Tastes marvelous.
SG of 1060 so it will be a big one. 22 litres and a 1 litre starter. Cant wait till its ready.
cheers


----------



## SJW

So boys how did they all turn out? and what version of the recipe did you use?


----------



## Tony M

I read thru this post and came up with the following
Malts. Pale 4100
Chock 250
Roast 100
Crystal 500
Roast barley 350
Flaked Oats 500
Bittered to 38 IBU and pitched Wy 1084 and fermented at 18C. The brew dropped 44 points from 1057 giving me about 6%Av. I packaged yesterday after 2 weeks in secondary and thought I would have a sip of the half stubby left over. Well, I drank the lot and marvelled. It slides right down. I dont know whether to call it Giddygiddy Stout or Slippery Stout for both names apply.


----------



## johnno

Mine started at 1060. Stopped at 1030 :angry: 3 days later and is currentlt at 1024 in secondary. 2 and a half weeks after I made it up. 
I am trying to get it down to 1020. Then bottle the bugger.
Still tastes delicious.

cheers


----------



## SJW

This is what i am going to put down next week, but i was wonding what the hell is Cara-pils? Beersmith says it increases head & retention, so is it worth adding some to this recipe ro will the crystal do a similar job?
Also is there a ratio of Quick Oats to Base malt grain to avoid 10 lires of porage. I have got 1kg of Base malt to 500g of Oats.
I reckon i could make this one up to 25 litres with an estimated OG of 1064 at 23l.

TEST OATMEAL STOUT
Brew Type: Partial Mash Date: 10/08/2004 
Style: Oatmeal Stout Brewer: STEVE WRIGHT 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 15.00 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Equipment: My Equipment Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 0.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3000.00 gm Pale Liquid Extract (3 EBC) Extract 52.6 % 
1000.00 gm Pale Malt (2 Row) US (4 EBC) Grain 17.5 % 
500.00 gm Oats, Flaked (2 EBC) Grain 8.8 % 
400.00 gm Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (250 EBC) Grain 7.0 % 
300.00 gm Chocolate Malt (887 EBC) Grain 5.3 % 
200.00 gm Black (Patent) Malt (985 EBC) Grain 3.5 % 
200.00 gm Roasted Barley (1900 EBC) Grain 3.5 % 
100.00 gm Barley, Flaked (3 EBC) Grain 1.8 % 
60.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.0%] (90 min) Hops 20.8 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.064 SG (1.035-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.017 SG (1.010-1.018 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 102 EBC (69-394 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 20.8 IBU (20.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.7 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 6.2 % (3.3-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 % 
Actual Calories per 12 oz: 0 cal


----------



## Crispy

I will be bottling my Oatmeal Stout tonight, it started at 1.056 and dropped to 1.025 in 3-4 days, that was 10 days ago and has only dropped another point since.

This is the first beer I have made that I could drink the whole lot straight out of the fermenter.....yum. :lol: 

Grain Bill was

3.5kg IMC Trad Ale
1.25kg Galaxy
520g CaraMunich II
500g Uncle Toby's 5 min oats
400g JW Roast Barley
100g JW Roasted Malt 
100g Chocolate Malt

35g Northern Brewer @ 60 min for 43 IBU

Cheers,

Crispy


----------



## JasonY

Mines all gone  was a nice drop too. Next time I will up the quick oats to 500g and perhaps 20% more roast and choc malt.

Got a few brews in line before I will get back to a stout ...


----------



## johnno

Crispy said:


> I will be bottling my Oatmeal Stout tonight, it started at 1.056 and dropped to 1.025 in 3-4 days, that was 10 days ago and has only dropped another point since.


 Hiya Crispy,
What yeast did you use for this?


----------



## Crispy

Hey there, Johnno,

I used Wyeast 1026 - Brithish Cask Ale - 

one of the Pitchable packs that was smacked when I got it - I didnt have time to make up a starter.

Airated the buggery out of it too, oh well, I dont mind a beer that you can chew on.. :lol: 

Cheers,

Crispy


----------



## Trough Lolly

johnno said:


> Mine started at 1060. Stopped at 1030 :angry: 3 days later and is currentlt at 1024 in secondary. 2 and a half weeks after I made it up.
> I am trying to get it down to 1020. Then bottle the bugger.
> Still tastes delicious.
> 
> cheers


 Johnno,
Wats the fermentation temp? Sometimes a brief warm for 24 hours on a brewmat and then bringing the fermenter back down to room temp does the trick for my stouts.
Sleepy yeast in a cool fermenter always seem to take ages to finish out.
Cheers,
TL


----------



## johnno

Trough Lolly said:


> Johnno,
> Wats the fermentation temp? Sometimes a brief warm for 24 hours on a brewmat and then bringing the fermenter back down to room temp does the trick for my stouts.
> Sleepy yeast in a cool fermenter always seem to take ages to finish out.
> Cheers,
> TL


 Hi TL,
The temp of this was 18 -20 C all the way. I did try a few things. First I tried stirring up the yeast with the spoon but nothing happened. Then I tried shaking the crap out of it. Then I tried warming it up to 24 C. Had it there for about a day. Thats when it dropped a few points.
I am now starting to suspect my mash temp may have been too high. I think I was reading somewhere that if the mash temp is too high you end up getting unfermentables in your wort. I need to research this a bit more I reckon.

cheers


----------



## Trough Lolly

G'day Johnno,
Yeah, a high mash temp will generate quite a few dextrins that are less fermentable than the maltose fermentable sugars that are generated by the Beta-Amylase enzymes at a mash temp closer to 60C...If you want to research the mashing process a bit more, you might want to have a look at this helpful article on PenSans Brewery - here...

Anyway, if you find the FG stable for a few days, I'd bottle/keg it.
Cheers,
TL


----------



## johnno

I"m halfway through drinking this brew and I have to say its the best beer I have made so far.
I love dark beers like this so I may be a bit predjudiced in my decision  

I would like to say thank you to all the AHB members. 
Especially to jayse for starting the thread. I would never have dreamed of brewing anything like this 12 months ago and the results have been excellent. :chug: :chug: 
......now...where is that other stubby?..

cheers


----------



## nonicman

I have an oatmeal stout brewing away, credit to this thread for the inspiration


----------



## roach

yes I have made a mental note of this thread to brew a stout, along the lines of Andrew's. trouble is the list is getting longer after the scottish, porter, xmas brew, koelsch, wheat etc etc. so by march 05 i should get to it


----------



## jayse

Sounds awesome johnno, thanx for the feedback. Now the question is what dark brew to brew next.
Why not try a scottish? maybe my new favourite style american brown? this style is awesome and is my idea of a perfiect pint, it has lots of malt and lots of hops and can have a reasonbly high starting gravity.
anyway keep up the great brewing
Jayse


----------



## TidalPete

Snow said:


> Well, since you're showing me yours, I'll show you mine! This one's a kit-based partial mash that gives you one of the richest, creamy stouts you'll ever make:
> 
> 1kg Pale Malt
> 1.7kg Can of Coopers Stout
> 1 kg Dark Liquid Malt
> 250g Brown Sugar
> 100g Black Strap Molasses
> 50g Cracked Roasted Chocolate Grain
> 50g Cracked Roasted Black Barley
> 350g Flaked (or rolled) Oats
> 30g Super Alpha Hop Pellets (Bittering)
> 14g Goldings Hop Pellets (Aroma)
> 2 teaspoons Gypsum
> 1 tsp Irish Moss
> 1L Starter of Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale yeast
> 1 heaped Cup light dry malt extract for bulk priming
> 
> It's fairly bitter, because that's how I like them, so if you want some
> thing more to the Irish style, then back off the Super Alpha to about 20g.
> 
> Cheers - Snow
> [post="4911"][/post]​



Snow,
That recipe looks remarkably like the last stout I made with k & k.

One 1.7 kg can Morgans Dockside Stout
1.5 kg Muntons dark dried malt
325 g Molasses
50 g Roasted chocolate grain
50 g Roasted burnt black barley
25 g Dark brown sugar
40 g Super Alpha hop pellets
Morgans Ale yeast (6kg)


The above was touted as the world's greatest kit stout. As I am now on partials as I get my AG gear together (Woolies 19l boiler  )I'm going to substiute the Dockside for 3kg JW Pale Ale & the Morgan's yeast with a Coopers Sparkling Ale liquid yeast. I'm thinking of using a few of your ingredients as well. What was your OG? Did the 15g Goldings hop pellets give you any aroma?


----------



## johnno

Ladies and gentlemen.
For me its that time of the year again. 
I will be putting together another recipe for this great beer over the next couple of days and hopefully brewing this Sunday.
My previous one was a partial with extract. This one will be AG.
mmmmm....i can already taste it.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Snow

Tidalpete said:


> Snow,
> That recipe looks remarkably like the last stout I made with k & k.
> 
> One 1.7 kg can Morgans Dockside Stout
> 1.5 kg Muntons dark dried malt
> 325 g Molasses
> 50 g Roasted chocolate grain
> 50 g Roasted burnt black barley
> 25 g Dark brown sugar
> 40 g Super Alpha hop pellets
> Morgans Ale yeast (6kg)
> 
> 
> The above was touted as the world's greatest kit stout. As I am now on partials as I get my AG gear together (Woolies 19l boiler  )I'm going to substiute the Dockside for 3kg JW Pale Ale & the Morgan's yeast with a Coopers Sparkling Ale liquid yeast. I'm thinking of using a few of your ingredients as well. What was your OG? Did the 15g Goldings hop pellets give you any aroma?
> [post="60175"][/post]​



Hi Pete,

sorry - I just stumbled onto this topic. Your ideas for a revised recipe look good and I reckon will definitely improve the final result. Now I do partial mashes I would never use a kit again for this recipe. That said, it was agood beer. The OG was 1.058. The Goldings hops provided a touch of aroma, but the dominating aroma was malt and molasses. I'd back off on the molasses and add some roast barley if I were to make it again.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## TidalPete

Snow said:


> The OG was 1.058. The Goldings hops provided a touch of aroma, but the dominating aroma was malt and molasses. I'd back off on the molasses and add some roast barley if I were to make it again.
> Cheers - Snow



Thanks for your reply Snow, Your info & comments will help me to fine-tune next month's Oatmeal Stout. I concur with your comments re the molasses (325g in mine was way too overpowering  ). Did you mean that you'd increase the 50g of cracked roasted black barley in your original gecipe? I have figured in 75g for next month's partial. :blink:


----------



## Snow

Ah I see I've made an error! The "Cracked Roasted Black Barley" is actually black patent malt. When I wrote that in the recipe, I was calling it by the name the HBS owner told me, and he didn't know his grains very well (and neither did I, obviously!). I recommend keeping the black malt at 50g and adding around 300-400g of Roast Barley.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Steve Lacey

Quick question for Snow...sorry, I probably should go back through the thread as this issue may have been answered...just refer me back if it has. But, how did you handle the rolled oats in that kit beer that had no diastatic malt at all? Obviously you didn't put them through a mash to convert the starches. Did you boil them into porridge and then add that to the fermenter? Reason I ask is I have a friend who wants to make an oatmeal stout from an ESB kit, and I have been telling him he has to do a mini-mash. I have never made an oatmeal stout.

Edit: Oops, just found some time to backtrack and look more closely. Snow, your recipe did indeed have malt and was a partial. So I assume you mashed the oatmeal with the pale. Did that work well? Do you think you could push the ratio to 1kg of malt and 500g of oatmeal?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Snow

No worries, Steve. If have a look at the top of my recipe, you'll see I included 1kg pale malt. I just mashed that with the oats and other grains for about an hour.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Borret

Steve,

I actually have a 3kg esb stout lurking in the cupboard to do just that. Will be using about 400g rolled quick oats and 1kg of munich. Was just trying to do a few other brews between stouts so that ones coming up with the 1084 irish ale yeast and some goldings to go with it.

Cheers

Borret


----------



## Steve the Zymologist

Possibly already answered but I'll ask again anyway:- Quick oats or Rolled oats for an oatmeal stout.

Hopefully getting 2.5kg munich and 200 choc malt soon to go with a Blackrock stout tin and a small pack of super alpha and 250g crystal rye. Planing on using 1kg oats but not sure which to get.

Cheers
Steve :beerbang:


----------



## Borret

I was under the impression (from other threads) that quick oats were better cause they were already geletanised. 

Borret


----------



## warrenlw63

Anybody tried Fawcett's pale malted oats yet 3-4EBC? Would be an interesting addition in a lot of beers.

Warren -


----------



## Steve Lacey

Borret said:



> Will be using about 400g rolled quick oats and 1kg of munich.
> [post="61776"][/post]​



Thanks for the reply Borret. Mate, I'd be a little bit careful about using Munich. It is diastatic, but since it has been kilned at a fairly high temperature I wouldn't be confident that it has enough enzymes to convert 30% adjunct as well as itself. I'd go for at least half of it as pale malt to bump up the enzymes. Stouts are usually just pale malt, crystal, and roast barley +/- some chocolate +/- some black malt. I reckon all your ESB kit needs is pale malt + 80 to 100g of roast barley and your oatmeal. You could add 100g to 200g of crystal if you wanted. Just some suggestions for you.

Steve :beer:


----------



## Borret

Steve,

There was some discussion over at Grumpy's site a while ago about minich for stouts. Seemed to be a good thing. I wasn't aware of it's reduced diastic power though. Will be sure to do an iodine test at the end of the mash. Has anyone else tried a similar thing? I might add some pale as you say.

Cheers
Borret


----------



## Jovial_Monk

I dare say the munich could do it. mash in a pan and bring the grist to 32C and rest it there 20-30 minutes to let the betaglucan enzymes degrade the gums oats are overendowed with. I generally boil the cereal mash, try and get rid of the oils in the germ of the oats.

Yes, I have used oatmalt and it is the ants pants not just in stouts but in any ale where you want the silky smoothness and flavor of oats. Just add to the mash tun!

Jovial Monk


----------



## lou

Hi ya 
just on the question of oatmeal

i put 100 g of oats in an amber ale and it has come out very cloudy - tastes great but - do you think its the oats that has made it cloudy?

could also be the 1084 yeast which hasn't settled - haven't used this yeast before - but i have a feeling it is not the yeast

lou


----------



## Borret

lou said:


> Hi ya
> just on the question of oatmeal
> 
> i put 100 g of oats in an amber ale and it has come out very cloudy - tastes great but - do you think its the oats that has made it cloudy?
> 
> could also be the 1084 yeast which hasn't settled - haven't used this yeast before - but i have a feeling it is not the yeast
> 
> lou
> [post="61805"][/post]​



Lou,

was it mashed or did you just chuck it in the ferm? If not mashed then that would casue the cloud.

Borret.


----------



## lou

I did mash the oats 

what is everyones experience with the 1084 yeast - the profile says it a very low floculating yeast and may require filtering.

lou


----------



## TidalPete

Being new to partials (this will be my fifth) I would appreciate it if you experienced brewers out there could play Devil's Advocate with the following Oatmeal Stout recipe.
If you've looked at the first couple of pages in this thread you'll see that this recipe is (I hope :blink: ) an improved version of my k&k recipe & includes some ingredients & advice from Snow & his Oatmeal Stout recipe. (thanks Snow)

3kg JW Australian Ale Malt
1.00 kg Munton's Dark Dried Malt 
200g Brown Sugar 
80g Black Strap Molasses 
50g Brewcraft Cracked Roasted Chocolate Grain
50g JW Black Patent Malt (Roast Malt) 
200g Brewcraft Cracked Roasted Black Barley 
350g Flaked (or rolled) Oats (Uncle Tobys)
30g Super Alpha Hop Pellets (60 minutes) 
1L Starter of Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale yeast

Pick it to pieces & tell me any errors I've made & how to correct them.


----------



## Trough Lolly

I have a stout recipe not unlike this one...And it's pretty good IMHO! I don't use patent malt any more - I prefer Thomas Fawcett Roasted Barley, but then again, you are making an Oatmeal stout and not a dry Irish stout (like Guinness). Your choice of yeast is good - I also find that 1028 London Ale yeast does a good job.

I use Bairds Stout Malt instead of the JW ale malt - very similar profile but I find the Bairds malt (like Marris Otter in my English Bitters for example) gives a more authentic flavour profile than the aussie variant.

Without knowing the strength of your hops, you need to make sure that you don't skimp on them with that sort of a grain / malt bill. I like a stout that is balanced with a good stong malty presence and offset with good hop bittering, otherwise you end up with a poorly structured stout (only my opinion). I don't like hop aroma and strong hop flavouring in my Irish / Oatmeal stouts, but that's just me - others do...

What's your intended target mash temp? For a stout I drift above 66C and usually aim for about 68C to give it plenty of body - I get really disappointed when I make up a big assed stout and have it finishing off at 1.010 - it's just to watery for my likings - if I want to drink 1.010 beer, I'll grab a pils or koelsch instead!! B) 

TL


----------



## TidalPete

TL,
Thanks for your comments. You're lucky to have the choices of grain available to you. To the best of my knowledge, JW & IMC are the only base malts available up here (but I've not tried every HBS in Brisbane yet). That said, the Super Alpha hop pellets are around 12-13 IBU. I have never done a partial stout before & planned a mash temp of 66 deg C although it may be better to go 68 deg C for a bit more body like you say.  My youngest son has been in Dublin for the last two years & undoubtedly has more knowledge of stouts than his old man. I'm still waiting for that pallet of Guinness. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trough Lolly

No worries, Pete.
BTW, I don't know your water profile, but if its a bit soft, toss in a teaspoon of Gypsum in the mashtun too - it helps emulate the ion composition of the water in Dublin and I use gypsum in all my stouts and dark ales. 
Out of curiosity, is there a particular reason why you want to use Irish Moss in an opaque beer? I've never used the stuff myself...
TL


----------



## TidalPete

Trough Lolly said:


> Out of curiosity, is there a particular reason why you want to use Irish Moss in an opaque beer? I've never used the stuff myself...
> TL



Just put it down to carelessness TL. I've used it in my first few partials & automatically added it to my first stout recipe. I stand corrected. Look for the edit


----------



## johnno

Here is my recipe for whats going on this weekend.
Tear it to shreds at your leisure.


Gi'me that beer Oatmeal Stout
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 2/06/2005 
Style: Oatmeal Stout Brewer: John 
Batch Size: 24.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 29.76 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 % Equipment: My Equipment
Actual Efficiency: 13.3 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.50 kg Rolled Oats (5.9 EBC) Adjunct 8.4 % 
4.00 kg Ale Malt (Powells Malt) (7.9 EBC) Grain 67.2 % 
0.40 kg Caramalt (Powells Malt) (43.3 EBC) Grain 6.7 % 
0.40 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 6.7 % 
0.40 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 6.7 % 
0.25 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 4.2 % 
28.30 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.70%] (60 min) Hops 37.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs Dry English Ale (White Labs #WLP007) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG (1.035-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.010-1.018 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 114.6 EBC (69.0-394.0 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 37.9 IBU (20.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.0 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.8 % (3.3-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.6 % 
Actual Calories: 90 cal/l 


cheers
johnno


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

johnno said:


> Here is my recipe for whats going on this weekend.
> Tear it to shreds at your leisure.
> 
> 
> Gi'me that beer Oatmeal Stout
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 2/06/2005
> Style: Oatmeal Stout Brewer: John
> Batch Size: 24.00 L Assistant Brewer:
> Boil Volume: 29.76 L Boil Time: 60 min
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 % Equipment: My Equipment
> Actual Efficiency: 13.3 %
> Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0
> 
> Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 0.50 kg Rolled Oats (5.9 EBC) Adjunct 8.4 %
> 4.00 kg Ale Malt (Powells Malt) (7.9 EBC) Grain 67.2 %
> 0.40 kg Caramalt (Powells Malt) (43.3 EBC) Grain 6.7 %
> 0.40 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 6.7 %
> 0.40 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 6.7 %
> 0.25 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 4.2 %
> 28.30 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.70%] (60 min) Hops 37.9 IBU
> 1 Pkgs Dry English Ale (White Labs #WLP007) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Ale
> 
> Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG (1.035-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG
> Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.010-1.018 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG
> Estimated Color: 114.6 EBC (69.0-394.0 EBC) Color [Color]
> Bitterness: 37.9 IBU (20.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.0 AAU
> Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.8 % (3.3-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.6 %
> Actual Calories: 90 cal/l
> 
> 
> cheers
> johnno
> [post="61940"][/post]​


 johnno, grain bill looks great, just a word of warning on the Nelson Sauvin hops if you haven't used them before. They leave a flavour resembling Sauvignon Blanc. I used some in a pale ale and only bittered to 24IBU with them and could certainly taste them. Perhaps the dark grains will mask them, I don't know.
Good luck.

C&B
TDA


----------



## johnno

Thanks TDA. I may back of on them somewhat, maybe 25 IBU. I havent really tried them apart from about 7 Gms to finish of an English Ale I made earlier this year. I couldnt really taste them in that beer.
I think someone mentioned they do go well in a stout somewhere.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Sean

warrenlw63 said:


> Anybody tried Fawcett's pale malted oats yet 3-4EBC? Would be an interesting addition in a lot of beers.
> 
> Warren -
> [post="61784"][/post]​


I've got some kicking around ready to use in my next stout. Certainly the finest commercial stout I've ever had the pleasure to sample was Maclay's Oat Malt Stout.


----------



## Jovial_Monk

I would add amber malt to those stout recipes, 400-800g gives a nice flavor and complexity to the stout. I would use it in place of any cara or crystal malts which are just wrong in a stout, IMO

JM


----------



## Trough Lolly

I'm with JM on this one - but don't use too much Amber malt as it can be a bit overpowering. I wouldn't use more than 400g but that's just my tastes. I used 500g of Bairds Amber in a Kilkenny clone and it trashed the beer - I ended up with a very close replica of a JS Amber and it stomped the hops way into the background!!
TL


----------



## Jovial_Monk

Yeah 500g and up and you have amber beer! Amazing how much color it adds!

But in a stout I would go higher, more 800g than the 400g

JM


----------



## johnno

Ok ,
I have substituted the Caramalt for amber in my earlier post. And I will use a bit les of the Nelson Sauvin hops. Probably 22 grams.

cheers
johnno


----------



## johnno

Sean said:


> warrenlw63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody tried Fawcett's pale malted oats yet 3-4EBC? Would be an interesting addition in a lot of beers.
> 
> Warren -
> [post="61784"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some kicking around ready to use in my next stout. Certainly the finest commercial stout I've ever had the pleasure to sample was Maclay's Oat Malt Stout.
> [post="61972"][/post]​
Click to expand...


I got some malted oats this morning for my oatmeal stout. Hope they work out ok.

cheers
johnno


----------



## barfridge

Trough Lolly said:


> Out of curiosity, is there a particular reason why you want to use Irish Moss in an opaque beer? I've never used the stuff myself...
> TL
> [post="61932"][/post]​


I once asked this question of a stout maker, and the answer I got was: So you end up with a glossy black looking beer, instead of a dull black. And you get a shinier, cleaner looking head.


----------



## Steve the Zymologist

Right Long weekend need to brew

Finally got my hands on 2.5kg munich (cracked) and 200g choc malt

getting a kilo rolled oats tonight 

got the 250g chrystal rye at home

teabag Super Alpha (60 min boil)

Tin Blackrock stout

This is my first attempt at mashing I have a 12lt esky but havent got around to tapping it yet so sparging will be through a sieve

have a 20lt pot from Big W to boil on the stove

Cooling at end of boil will be in ice filled sink.

As this is my first go at mashing can anyone see any problems I will run into that I need to know about?

Pearls of wisdom most appreciated

Cheers
Steve :beer:


----------



## warrenlw63

Steve,

If you're only using 2.5kg of grain I'd back off the oats dramatically otherwise you'll wind up with a pot of malty-smelling porridge that will gum up badly.

I probably wouldn't use any more than about 250g of oats. Munich malt is lower in diastatic power than pale malt as well so it will struggle to convert too many starchy adjuncts. Try and hold the mash at the correct temps for at least 90 mins.

Enjoy the day.

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete

barfridge said:


> Trough Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there a particular reason why you want to use Irish Moss in an opaque beer? I've never used the stuff myself...
> TL
> [post="61932"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> I once asked this question of a stout maker, and the answer I got was: So you end up with a glossy black looking beer, instead of a dull black. And you get a shinier, cleaner looking head.
> [post="62284"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Didn't know that! I'll put it in my recipe after all. All my stout heads in the past have been a brownish off-white colour.


----------



## Jovial_Monk

A kilo of Muncich should convert 500g of oats OK.

I would do a cereal mash of 1Kg of the Munich and 500g oats.Mix with 4.5L water and stirring all the time heat the mash to 32C and hold it there for 30 minutes, then again stirring all the time bring it up to 67C and hold it there for 60 min then again stirring all the time and perhaps adding some more water boil the mash for 15 mins. Cold steep the chocolate, mash the other 1.5Kg Munich and the crystal rye.

Jovial Monk


----------



## Steve the Zymologist

Thanks JM
but why do them seperately 
and can you expand on cold steeping as opposed to dumping in a pot and adding hot water and sitting for half hour or so.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Jovial_Monk

because you will want to stove-top-mash as little grain as possible! You will be doing a lot of stirring 

The chocolate malt (or roast barley or black malt) can add astringency if hot steeped. I start the cold steep the night before brewday. I mix 3x as much cold or tepid water by weight as the grain, stir to mix well, then let this stand overnight. There is very little fermentable sugar in the roasted malts but if the weather is warm and you are worried about bacterial infection then by all means put the pot of grain and water in the fridge. I never bother, but then I never brew in summer.

On brewday I then add the roast grain to the mash tun at the end of the sparge and throw the last litre or so sparge water over the black grain.

A Russian Imperial Stout I brewed that way, with 540g black patent, was smooth as a babies bum, no grain astringency at all!

JM


----------



## MAH

Steve the Zymologist said:


> This is my first attempt at mashing ..............Pearls of wisdom most appreciated
> 
> Cheers
> Steve :beer:
> [post="62869"][/post]​



Hi Steve

My advice is to ignore JM's advice! I note this is your first time at mashing, so keep it as simple as possible, and forget JM's step mash schedule. 

I would drop the oats. With the partial mash you're doing, you will only be able to use a small amount of oats or else you'll have difficulties with sparging. A small amount of oats will have bugger all impact on the final beer, so I wouln't bother.

The crystal rye will add to the beer, but the rye character is unlikely to show through. A stout will have loads of full flavours from the roasted malts. A normal crystal would have worked as well.

Also you need to carefully consider the addition of specialty grains when doing a partial and using a kit. The kit manufactures will already have added enough specialty malts to give a balanced flavour to the beer. Adding more chocolate etc could through the balance out. Same thing for the hops. There would be enough hops added to the kit to give a well balanced bitterness.

I'd suggest that you need to make a choice between 2 approaches. First approach is to use a kit for the main character of the beer, and mash a base grain for the extra fermentables. For example use the BlackRock stout kit and mash just the munich malt. 

Second approach is to use an unhopped tin of light malt extract for the extra fermentables, and mash base malt plus specialty grains to get the character of the beer and boil with your choice of hops for a desired bitterness level and flavour.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## johnno

You can do an oatmeal stout by mashing in a pot and straining and sparging using a colander. Dont worry about the temp steps. Mash at about 67 -68 c. Just use less oats.
Thats how i did mine last year and it came up a treat. The recipe i used is posted earlier on ib this thread.
Dont be afraid to use the oats , just dont use too much.

cheers
johnno


----------



## TidalPete

Steve, At the risk of hijacking this thread, here I go,
I can't imagine the problems & expense that you must go to getting your grains & other gear for your brewing setup (I'm sure AndrewQLD of Bundy would agree here). We have enough trouble on the Sunshine Coast & Brisbane getting grain, equipment, etc at a comparable rate to those down south in the (big?) capital cities.




While kit & kilo outlets flourish, the sooner we get more AG products & equipment available to us at a cheaper rate than at present, the faster AG will spread up here. This crying session is now over & I'm going for a beer.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Quote>>Steve, At the risk of hijacking this thread, here I go,
I can't imagine the problems & expense that you must go to getting your grains & other gear for your brewing setup (I'm sure AndrewQLD of Bundy would agree here). We have enough trouble on the Sunshine Coast & Brisbane getting grain, equipment, etc at a comparable rate to those down south in the (big?) capital cities. While kit & kilo outlets flourish, the sooner we get more AG products & equipment available to us at a cheaper rate than at present, the faster AG will spread up here. This crying session is now over & I'm going for a beer. <<<unquote

I'm with you all the way on that one Tidalpete :angry: when are we going to get a good cheap outlet??


----------



## Jovial_Monk

Steve, the step mash is not hard. You will love a stout made with 500g oats! Silky smooth! A couple hundred gram choc malt will improve any stout tin, esp a Black rock one!

Next time you brew a pale ale or bitter use the above schedule to mash 500g each of flaked rye and rolled oats. Unbelievably flavorsome!

My first mash involved a cereal mash! Onwards!

JM


----------



## tdh

Steve, absolutely no need for a cereal mash when using oats. They are gelatinised already!!! Enormous waste of time and energy, watch out for bum steers.
Go ahead, mash 500g of oats, there's enough Munich there to make sure they convert.
As MAH wrote, use a can of light unhopped malt extract so that the stout characteristics and bittering come from YOUR additions.
I make a 1000 litres of oatmeal stout every year at Grumpy's with plenty of oats and no such odd recommendations as a cereal mash!

tdh


----------



## Gulf Brewery

Jovial_Monk said:


> <snip> then again stirring all the time and perhaps adding some more water boil the mash for 15 mins.<snip>



JM

Why boil the mash? In this thread 


Jovial_Monk said:


> If he wants to sparge with hot water OK, but adding more water after the first steep I reckon danger of extracting tannins.
> 
> JM
> [post="59775"][/post]​



you thought that two steeps of 67C water would extract tannins. What do you think boiling 1kg of munich is going to do? 

Sadly, this is one area that isn't explained well.

Steve, never boil the grains :excl:. Steeping up to 69C is OK, above that you risk extracting tannins from the grain husks. 

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## dreamboat

Gulf Brewery said:


> Steve, never boil the grains :excl:. Steeping up to 69C is OK, above that you risk extracting tannins from the grain husks.
> 
> Cheers
> Pedro
> [post="62978"][/post]​




This really is getting more and more off the original query... but...

What do you think a decoction is Pedro????
Probably not the best for the brew in question to do a decoction, but a blanket statement to "never boil the grains" is completely off the mark.



Dreamboat


----------



## Gulf Brewery

dreamboat said:


> This really is getting more and more off the original query... but...
> 
> What do you think a decoction is Pedro????
> Probably not the best for the brew in question to do a decoction, but a blanket statement to "never boil the grains" is completely off the mark.
> 
> Dreamboat
> [post="62983"][/post]​



Dreamboat

OK, in decoction you do boil the grains with part of the liquid and you only decoct an AG. Also, remember in a decoction, you typically would use pale malts and not risk tannin extraction 

Maybe I should have said never boil the grains for partials, especially if they are dark(er) grains.

If you want to take this further (meant in a nice way  ), lets start another thread.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Jovial_Monk

I like to boil a cereal mash, in the case of oatmeal doubly so to try and kill fats.

In a mash, the pH is low enough pulling a decoction causes no extraction of tannins or astringency. 

JM


----------



## Jovial_Monk

hmmm and here I was thinking a decoction was the stiff part of the mash?

JM


----------



## tdh

Kill fats?

Rolled/flaked oats are gelatinised, no need for a cereal mash. With steel-cut oats it is needed, or polenta, or rice. But not with flaked adjuncts.


----------



## Kai

Kill fats?


----------



## Beer Krout

Hi Guys

I'm resurrecting this thread to ask about pH levels in an Oatmeal Stout.

I am doing a SSOS type clone this weekend.

4.12kg Maris
0.54kg Oat Malt
0.28kg Crystal, Dark
0.13kg Pale Choc
0.13kg Black Malt
0.13kg Roast Barley

Has anybody had trouble with mash pH with these amounts of dark grains AND oatmeal.
Using Melbourne style water?

Cheers
BK


----------



## Malnourished

Beer Krout said:


> I am doing a SSOS type clone this weekend.
> 
> 4.12kg Maris
> 0.54kg Oat Malt
> 0.28kg Crystal, Dark
> 0.13kg Pale Choc
> 0.13kg Black Malt
> 0.13kg Roast Barley
> 
> Has anybody had trouble with mash pH with these amounts of dark grains AND oatmeal.
> Using Melbourne style water?


What is SSOS? I thought it was Sister Star of the Sun, but this isn't Sister Star of the Sun...

But to answer your question, the oats won't significantly affect the pH of the mash. Roasted grains will, though. If you've done stouts without oatmeal that worked well, just do what you usually do. 
I find that Melbourne water does need some treatment for dark beers though - either add some CaCO3 to the mash or add the roasted grains at mashout (my current preference.)


----------



## Hopsta

SSOS = Samual Smiths oatmeal stout


----------



## Malnourished

Hopsta said:


> SSOS = Samual Smiths oatmeal stout


Damn I really should've picked that!


----------



## Beer Krout

Will Baking Soda do?


----------



## Malnourished

Beer Krout said:


> Will Baking Soda do?


I've never done it, but yes. The concern I have is the amount of sodium you may end up adding to the beer. Melbourne water needs the Ca you get from CaCO3 anyway, but it already has a moderate amount of Na. 

John Palmer suggests using a combination of both to achieve the right balance.


----------



## sluggerdog

Finally going to give this a go, here's my recipe I have come up with:


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.56 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 84.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 52.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4000.00 gm Vienna Malt (Powells) (8.0 EBC) Grain 55.9 % 
2000.00 gm Munich Malt (Powells) (15.0 EBC) Grain 28.0 % 
500.00 gm Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 7.0 % 
250.00 gm Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (800.0 EBC) Grain 3.5 % 
250.00 gm Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1350.0 EBC) Grain 3.5 % 
150.00 gm Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (230.0 EBC) Grain 2.1 % 
20.00 gm Chinook [12.10%] (60 min) Hops 31.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Williamette [5.50%] (15 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
1.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 


Any comments on the recipe or does it look about right? I made a similar stout before without the oats and using just pale malt and I was happy with the flavour. I am only using the vienna and munich over pale as I want to use them up.


----------



## petesbrew

I had a great time reading this old thread yesterday, and thought I'd give one a try this weekend. It should be ready, if a bit young, by St Paddy's day.

Just thought I'd run my K&K recipe past you guys for the hell of it. Any ideas or criticism will be welcome.
Here's what I have.
Coopers Stout
Coopers Dark Ale
250g Rolled Oats
150g Choc Malt

I was thinking of adding some extras...
150g Black Roasted?
100-150g Molasses?
what kind of hops?

Cheers
Pete


----------



## DrewCarey82

Just looking I'd axe the oats and choc malt, with the two kits your using its going to be bloody richly flavoured without adding anything else.


----------



## petesbrew

Um, seeing as I'm after an oatmeal stout, I think I'll keep the oats in my recipe. And I like my stouts bloody rich. :chug:


----------



## PostModern

You'll need some base malt to convert the oatmeal. Just steeping it with chocolate malt will release its starches, but not make them fermentable.


----------



## petesbrew

Thanks PoMo, 
Still learning here on the whole mashing stuff. I'm trying to keep it nice and simple, but the brewing addiction keeps pulling me toward the dark side. Alas, a lack of equipment, room, and time keeps me from going AG.

Will do a bit of further research into this before I kick off.


----------



## PostModern

Just mix it in with 500g of ale malt and a litre and a half of warm water, keep the temp between 60 and 70 for 45 mins, then strain and boil the liquid.


----------



## petesbrew

Cheers mate. Will see if time permits the mash this weekend. May have to leave the oats for a future stout.


----------



## petesbrew

Got the final recipe below ready for sunday.

Coopers Stout 
Coopers Dark Ale 
150g Choc grain (or whatever's left in the tub at home) 
200g Oats (ditto) 
300g brown sugar (optional, It worked well last time) 
12g Goldings (steeped for 10 min) 
12g Williamette dry hopped 
Safale S-04 yeast

It could turn out like a dogs breakfast (well, I'm sure it will compared to an AG), but it's worth a try.
Will post the results in a month.


----------



## petesbrew

Made it on sunday. I was a bit rushed (a bad thing when homebrewing, I know), so I skipped the boil and sparged the grain and oats straight to the fermenter. After opening the Williamette packet and enjoying the smell, I decided to leave out the Goldings. Tastes fantastic from the hydrometer tube. OG was 1054.
24 hours later and the Krausen looks lovely.


----------



## Ross

So you didn't mash the oats with some base malt?

You really should have left them out if this is the case....
Fortunately, being a stout, you won't see the starch haze.


Cheers Ross


----------



## petesbrew

Ross said:


> So you didn't mash the oats with some base malt?
> 
> You really should have left them out if this is the case....
> Fortunately, being a stout, you won't see the starch haze.
> Cheers Ross



Yeah, I know I should've, but was very lazy and short of time.
Hope it's at least drinkable.


----------



## PostModern

Skipping the boil of the oats and choc malt might possibly leave you with a nice infection as well.


----------



## petesbrew

Anything else that can go wrong here?  

Oh yes, the blowoff hose isn't propery airtight in the lid, and the tap may be coming in contact with the inner lining in the 100can cooler, leading to more possible infections.

Think I'll call it S.O.S.
Stupid Oatmeal Stout or Starchy Oatmeal Stout, but I'm open to suggestions


----------



## TidalPete

Andrew Clark said:


> Here is the recipe fo Samuel Smith's Oatmeal stout ala Clone brew's
> 
> ===========
> INGREDIENTS
> ===========
> 230 g flaked oats
> 230 g 55L British Crystal Malt
> 230 g British Chocolate Malt
> 85 g Roasted Barley
> 3.4Kg British 2-Row Pale Malt
> 57 g East Kent Goldings @4.25% AA (8.5 HBU) (Bittering Hop)
> 1 tsp Irish Moss
> Wyeast's 1084 Irish Ale Yeast
> 
> ==============
> METHOD
> ==============
> 
> On a cookie sheet, spread out Flaked Oats. Place the sheet in the oven and heat to 163oC. Leave oats in the oven for 75 mins, turning the oats every 15 minutes. Put the oats with specialty grains and pale malt and mash at 65.5C for 90 mins. Boil bittering hops for 90 minutes. Add Irish moss in last 15 minutes.
> 
> Regards,
> Andrew



Andrew,

I suppose you have done a little fine tuning to the above since you posted this recipe in '03? Any chance of an update?
I am thinking of doing this with Nottingham yeast.

:beer:


----------



## Ross

petesbrew said:


> Yeah, I know I should've, but was very lazy and short of time.
> Hope it's at least drinkable.



The 200gms of oats, won't make any real difference, they won't add anything to the brew (other than a bit of haze), so no worries. Adding base grains that haven't been boiled is a big risk, as the husks can contain all sorts of nasty's. The choc malt is a much lower risk, so hopefully all is ok  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Wortgames

Apologies if I've missed a discussion on this already, but don't oats need to be cooked (gelatinized) before even adding them to the mash?

'Instant' oats have already been through the cooking process, but plain oats haven't, and as I understand it the starches simply aren't available to the mash enzymes in this form.

I've always thought that any grain you want to get fermentables from has to be either malted or cooked before it goes into the mash - am I wrong?


----------



## PostModern

Wortgames said:


> Apologies if I've missed a discussion on this already, but don't oats need to be cooked (gelatinized) before even adding them to the mash?
> 
> 'Instant' oats have already been through the cooking process, but plain oats haven't, and as I understand it the starches simply aren't available to the mash enzymes in this form.
> 
> I've always thought that any grain you want to get fermentables from has to be either malted or cooked before it goes into the mash - am I wrong?



I believe you're right. Instant or quick oats are pre-gelatinised, which is why they cook quickly.


----------



## petesbrew

Ross said:


> The 200gms of oats, won't make any real difference, they won't add anything to the brew (other than a bit of haze), so no worries. Adding base grains that haven't been boiled is a big risk, as the husks can contain all sorts of nasty's. The choc malt is a much lower risk, so hopefully all is ok
> 
> Cheers Ross




Cracked the first stubbie last night of my oatmeal stout. Ross, you're right about not adding much to the brew. It's more like a dry stout. Will certainly devote more time in future for a proper boil.
(and maybe I'll miss the finings in stouts in future too, as it's quite light in body - another lesson learnt).

Really I haven't even had a real oatmeal stout before to compare it to. Looks like a trip to Northmead Cellars for a few samples is in order.

Apart from that, it turned out lovely. Bring on St Paddy's day. :chug: 
Pete


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

My Oatmeal Stout that has just been bottled :chug: 

NOTE, The oats where mashed with the other grains.

MMMmmm Carafa sure does make a difference to the flavour..  

*Oatmeal Stout*


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
81.9 4.20 kg. BB Traditional Ale Malt 
5.8 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II 
5.5 0.28 kg. Flaked Oats 
3.9 0.20 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt 
2.9 0.15 kg. Chocolate Wheat 




Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.10 38.2 60 min.
30.00 g. EKG Pellet 6.00 6.7 15 min.


----------



## lucas

I'm planning a chocolate stout along the lines of young's double chocolate, this is what I've come up with so far from looking at other's recipes

*Chocostout*
13-B Sweet Stout







*Size:* 23 L
*Efficiency:* 70.0%
*Attenuation:* 75.0%
*Calories:* 175.07 per 12.0 fl oz

*Original Gravity:* 1.053 (1.042 - 1.056)
|====================*#*===========|
*Terminal Gravity:* 1.013 (1.010 - 1.023)
|===========*#*====================|
*Color:* 37.3 (30.0 - 40.0)
|===================*#*============|
*Alcohol:* 5.17% (4.0% - 6.0%)
|=================*#*==============|
*Bitterness:* 28.15 (25.0 - 40.0)
|===========*#*====================|

*Ingredients:*
4 kg Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
250 g Crystal Malt 120L
250 g Crystal Malt 40L
500 g Roast Barley
500 g Chocolate Malt
500 g Oats (Pregelatinized Flakes)
1 tbsp 5.2 pH Stabilizer - _added during mash_
250 g Cocoa Powder - _added during boil, boiled 5 min_
25 mL Chocolate Flavoured essence - _added during boil, boiled 0.0 min_
35 40 g East Kent Goldings (5.0%) - _added during boil, boiled 60 min_
35 g East Kent Goldings (5.0%) - _added during boil, boiled 15 min_
1 tsp Irish Moss - _added during boil, boiled 15 min_

I'm planning on overnight cold steeping the darker grains, and adding the chocolate essence after fermentation if it's not chocolate-y enough. undecided on the yeast, perhaps windsor?

anyone have any tips or pointers?

edit: dropping the flavour hops addition


----------



## brendanos

Posting appreciation of rolled oats in stout. I've used oat malt before (in a couple of stouts and a brown ale), but haven't liked the result. Just brewed a rogue shakespeare stout clone with 400g (8%) "quick oats", and the beer is velvety smooth, with a taste to match.


----------



## SJW

I do love using the Quick Oats in a stout. I am even brewing with them on Friday in Barry's Porter. Cant wait.

Steve


----------



## winkle

Just sneeked a taste of this as it conditions..

*Choc-oat-late Express Stout*
20 litre batch

Marvis Otter -4.3kg
Pale Choc malt -0.4kg
Oat Flakes -0.3kg
Roast Barley -0.2kg
Dark Crystal -0.2kg

Green Bullet pellets 26gm 60 minutes
EKG plug 10 minutes

100ml Expresso coffee in primary
Windsor yeast

Except for the coffee being only faintly noticeble this is bloody nice, smooth and chocolaty with a grin factor.
Think I'll give it a hammering on Saturday nite's FA Cup. :beerbang:


----------



## lokpikn

I'm doing two brews on the week end the first is a oatmeal stout. As i have never done one before i have read a lot of recipes and come up with my own. All the grains i have on hand so nothing is ordered in and would like to use what i have.

50 ltr batch
7.5 kgs Marris otter 
1.5 kgs uncle tobbys oats
1 kg melanoidin 
.5 kgs chocolate malt
.4 kgs amber malt
.3 kgs carafa r Type III
.3 kgs roasted barley

Bittered to 30 IBU with Fuggles at 60min only
4.99% ABV

I know there are some unusal malts for this but i have them and would like to use them up. What do you think ?


----------



## jeremy

Hi folks,

Put down an OG Oatmeal Stout 8 days ago now, here are the specs:

Grain Bill
Marris Otter Pale 3.00Kg
Weyerman Munich II 1.65Kg
Wheat Malt 0.40Kg
Flaked Oats - UncleTs 0.60Kg
JWM Roast Barley 0.25Kg
JWM Chocolate Malt 0.40Kg

Hops
Challenger (7.5%) 35.00g 7.50% 60min
Challenger (7.5%) 10.00g 7.50% 30min

OG: 1.054

What would people expect me to get as an FG? Do these finish high in general, because it has been sitting on 1.018 for a few days now. Mind you I did use Nottingham and brew it for the most part at aroun 15deg which is very low for this yeast.

Thoughts?

Cheers.

Jeremy.

BTW this is my first AG, maybe a bit adventurous in retrospect!


----------



## Adamt

What was your mash temperature? If you mashed around 65ish you might expect it to finish around 1.010.


----------



## tdh

PostModern said:


> I believe you're right. Instant or quick oats are pre-gelatinised, which is why they cook quickly.



Quick cooking oats AND rolled oats are gelatinised and are both suitable for the mash WITHOUT pre-cooking beforehand.

ONLY Recipes requiring 'steel cut oats' require pre-cooking.

tdh


----------



## jeremy

Adamt said:


> What was your mash temperature? If you mashed around 65ish you might expect it to finish around 1.010.



Hey, my temperature was approx 65deg for the mash. I started around 66, and it dropped probably a degree and a half, over an hour an a quarter. I was kinda hoping that the poor attenuation might be related to the effect the oats have on the brew, rather than the fact that i fermented it at quite low temperatures.

I racked it last night having not had much movement for a few days, and the airlock has started back up in secondary, so I am hoping it will drop another couple of points over the next few days, but we will see.

1.054 -> 1.018 gives me an OK ABV, and it tastes good out of the fermenter, its just higher than i have had a beer finish in the past.

Cheers.


----------



## Adamt

You want to make sure it is finished before you bottle... otherwise you run the risk of bottle bombs. Sounds like things are going OK now.

FWIW, quick cooking oats are just the scrap oats that aren't the right shape/size. They're "quick cooking" as they're smaller bits. As a matter of fact I'm eating some now!


----------



## jeremy

Checked it again last night, and the airlock activity had died down again, and no further movement in the gravity reading. That make probably about 4 or 5 days on this SG. I am kegging, so bottle bombs wont be a problem, so i reckon i will keg it tonight. The SG runnings have really cleared after only 24 hours in secondary, and i have gotten a bit behind and have a fridge full of empty kegs.

Cheers adam.


----------



## PostModern

tdh said:


> Quick cooking oats AND rolled oats are gelatinised and are both suitable for the mash WITHOUT pre-cooking beforehand.
> 
> ONLY Recipes requiring 'steel cut oats' require pre-cooking.
> 
> tdh



You are entirely right. The grain is steamed prior to rolling.

Quick oats do convert quicker, tho. They are chopped up rolled oats, which exposes more of the starches either in cooking or in the mash. I just got it into my head when I made one of these "quick oats = no cereal mash".


----------



## jyo

Dragging up an old thread here...
Planning on this one tonight (1st AG stout!) Just wondering if a few experienced eyes could run over this for me? Should I up the oats? Any suggestions?

Cheers guys, John


*Oatmeal Stout,*


*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.205
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6
Colour (SRM): 29.2 (EBC): 57.5
Bitterness (IBU): 37.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 73
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.100 kg Golden Promise Malt (78.77%)
0.400 kg Flaked Oats (7.68%)
0.285 kg Crystal 120 (5.48%)
0.250 kg Chocolate (4.8%)
0.170 kg Roasted Barley (3.27%)
0.250 kg rice gulls
*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Cascade Pellet (5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
25.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1335 - British Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------

